# Apr unveils modified volkswagen atlas



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

_APR has created a custom-tuned VW Atlas featuring more horsepower and greater off-road capabilities_



*Opelika, Ala. (August, 2018)* – APR, the leader in Volkswagen and Audi tuning, has built a one-off custom Atlas featuring more horsepower, improved braking and greater off-road capabilities. 



The custom-built Atlas is equipped with a 2.0 TSI engine and an all-wheel-drive, making it the perfect off-road test bed for APR’s lineup of performance hardware and software. The project started life at 235 horsepower and 258 pound-feet of torque, but APR’s engineers were able to increase output to 350 horsepower and 350 pound-feet of torque. This was made possible by installing a factory IS38 turbocharger from the VW Golf R along with APR’s ECU Upgrade, Carbon Fiber Intake System, Cast Race DP Exhaust System, Turbo Inlet Pipe, Turbo Muffler Delete, and a custom fabricated Catback Exhaust System. In addition to the powertrain modifications APR installed its 6-piston 350mm Performance Brake Upgrade to bring the SUV to a commanding stop.



“We were thrilled to have the opportunity to work on this project to bring the Atlas 2.0T to the next level,” said Mitch Williams, CEO of APR. “With 350 horsepower and 350-pound feet of torque we’ve surpassed the output from even the larger V6 engine, and we’re working to push the envelope even further in the future. The combination of custom hardware and equipment from our current product line has really transformed the Atlas’ performance.”



To provide clearance for the Toyo Open Country M/T 275/55/20 tires, APR CNC-machined new billet suspension components to lift the Atlas an additional 1.5”. Furthermore, new rear trailing arms were fabricated to complement the lift kit. APR’s Light-Weight S01 20×9-inch Forged Wheels are illuminated on the build by wheel well/rock lights placed beneath the Atlas. Lastly, a custom vinyl wrap was designed by APR and installed by Digital Precision in Alpharetta, Georgia.



APR stressed while this is currently a one-off project, they are evaluating a lineup of performance products for the Atlas in the future



Download high resolution images here.

*About APR*
Founded in 1997, APR is the global leader in performance aftermarket products for Volkswagen, Audi, Seat, Skoda, Porsche, and other vehicles. APR develops and manufactures hardware, software, calibration & data-logging tools for engine and transmission controllers, including intakes, exhaust systems, intercoolers, turbocharger systems, suspension, brake systems, wheels, and more. APR delivers software via a 24-hour automated global delivery system from its 80,000 square foot state of the art facility in Opelika, Alabama. Learn more at www.goapr.com.


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

WOW


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

jayin0507 said:


> WOW


x2 Now, more the reason why VW should offer the 2.0T in AWD 

Arin, any available tune for the VR6?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

TablaRasa said:


> x2 Now, more the reason why VW should offer the 2.0T in AWD
> 
> Arin, any available tune for the VR6?


No tune at the moment. If someone wants to loan us the car, I'm sure we could do one!


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

What a sexy beast! Love the 2.0T in AWD. How did they change it to AWD?! Would think that would take some massive changes to the drivetrain... but hey I am illiterate when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

It came with a 2.0T AWD. I can't say more unfortunately.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> It came with a 2.0T AWD. I can't say more unfortunately.


haha you don't need to. We can kinda deduce what is coming. 2019 model perhaps?


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> haha you don't need to. We can kinda deduce what is coming. 2019 model perhaps?


Wow that's pretty big actually. I bet a bunch of 2018 owners are going to be pissed if 2019 comes around with 2.0T AWD. If people got wind of this I bet you the AWD 2018 Atlas model sales will tank.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Plenty of folks like the NA VR6, it's a great motor but I agree, the choice for a 2.0 AWD that is readily available would have been cool when we bought ours. I do like that sound of that VR especially with the drop-in K&N


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

KarstGeo said:


> Plenty of folks like the NA VR6, it's a great motor but I agree, the choice for a 2.0 AWD that is readily available would have been cool when we bought ours. I do like that sound of that VR especially with the drop-in K&N


I do like the fact that you can easily tune a FI engine but the VR6s have a certain place in my heart haha! I'm going to have to try the K&N filter! My wife even made a comment that the Atlas feels more powerful and sounds very nice. She is not in to cars at all!


----------



## LilJonny16 (Jan 13, 2009)

Until now, I've had absolutely no interest in the Atlas. But this right here! Build it APR! And just a little fyi for everyone https://www.vwvortex.com/news/2-0-liter-atlas-get-better-name-planet/


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

LilJonny16 said:


> Until now, I've had absolutely no interest in the Atlas. But this right here! Build it APR! And just a little fyi for everyone https://www.vwvortex.com/news/2-0-liter-atlas-get-better-name-planet/


Wow never read this article before. People are not buying the 2.0T because they are not available!!! Anything above an S forces you to go through a tedious ordering process that is very dependent on the VW dealerships wims. 

I do not have solid numbers, but when I drove the 2.0T and the v6, I could swear 2.0 felt faster off the line. He does confirm that 0-60 is better with the 2.0T. Either way, if there is any difference off the line, it is negligible.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

RotationalAth said:


> Wow never read this article before. People are not buying the 2.0T because they are not available!!! Anything above an S forces you to go through a tedious ordering process that is very dependent on the VW dealerships wims.
> 
> I do not have solid numbers, but when I drove the 2.0T and the v6, I could swear 2.0 felt faster off the line. He does confirm that 0-60 is better with the 2.0T. Either way, if there is any difference off the line, it is negligible.


Interesting. People are also not buying it b/c folks just struggle with "4 cylinder" and "[email protected] SUV".


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> It came with a 2.0T AWD. I can't say more unfortunately.


Hi Arin, 

Would you be able to tell me if they lifted the Atlas? I like the look of the size of tire they have , 275/55, but wanted to know if that is stock height.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> Hi Arin,
> 
> Would you be able to tell me if they lifted the Atlas?  I like the look of the size of tire they have , 275/55, but wanted to know if that is stock height.


It says in the description that it is lifted.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

TablaRasa said:


> Would you be able to tell me if they lifted the Atlas?


We lifted it 1.5" all around.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

KarstGeo said:


> It says in the description that it is lifted.


oooppss sorry!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We lifted it 1.5" all around.


thank you...


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

I wonder if a factory 1.5" lift would be a fix to the atlas slamming on the brakes and shutting off when leaving the driveway that dips low. The sensors would be higher.

Kind of upset a 2.0t awd is coming out, but I love the sound of the VR6 and hp that's unlocked if I supercharge or turbo out of warranty. I went VR6 for 4motion since in CT winters. I knew turbocharged would be easier to get a tune for. Just wish I could lend you my atlas. How long would that take 😛


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Hedgehodge said:


> Kind of upset a 2.0t awd is coming out


VW hasn't officially said such a thing


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

Hedgehodge said:


> I wonder if a factory 1.5" lift would be a fix to the atlas slamming on the brakes and shutting off when leaving the driveway that dips low. The sensors would be higher.
> 
> Kind of upset a 2.0t awd is coming out, but I love the sound of the VR6 and hp that's unlocked if I supercharge or turbo out of warranty. I went VR6 for 4motion since in CT winters. I knew turbocharged would be easier to get a tune for. Just wish I could lend you my atlas. How long would that take 😛


The 2.0T AWD can also be a teramont from china, not necessarily something they got from Chattanooga.


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

+1 on not wanting to see a 2.0T AWD anytime soon in the US - I literally juuuuuuuuuuust bought our Atlas in V6 AWD, and I definitely would have gone 2.0T if it were available (or looking like it'd be available soon).

I saw a version of this post from Arin weeks ago, and at some point it said that this car was not from this market (pretty sure it said "Euro"). The front plate bracket also suggests that this car did not come from Chattanooga, and I imagine that at the time APR received and built this car that Chattanooga was not tooled to produce an AWD 2.0T. Could that be changing as we speak? Sure.

Hoping they hold off until a model refresh to launch a 2.0T AWD and dump the VR6. If they make a major powertrain change to a model that's selling well in it's 2nd year selling, that's going to be really frustrating (but probably classic VW). :banghead:


----------



## akisaka (Jul 9, 2018)

RotationalAth said:


> The 2.0T AWD can also be a teramont from china, not necessarily something they got from Chattanooga.



If they have to import a Teramont for this project, I kinda wonder why they didn't get a 2.5T to work on. Also the car still looks like an Atlas, Teramont has some minor differences on taillights and rear bumper. 

The 2.0T engine on an AWD Teramont is reported to provide 220 hp power and 258 lbf⋅ft torque. Slightly shorter on power but identical torque to 2.0T Atlas. I guess its the same engine. It means VW has used 2.0T AWD on this car already. Lets see if they are going to make it in US.


----------



## LilJonny16 (Jan 13, 2009)

It's coming people. It literally has "Volkswagen Chattanooga" on the side. I doubt they would pay to for this rolling advertisement if they weren't about to launch it.


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

LilJonny16 said:


> It's coming people. It literally has "Volkswagen Chattanooga" on the side. I doubt they would pay to for this rolling advertisement if they weren't about to launch it.


Lol I missed that. I love my 2.0T SEL and I understand why everyone wants it in AWD. It would be great if they make it wide available next year.


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

Would a 2.0T AWD in the Atlas capable of towing require premium unleaded? The GTI requires premium yet, yes? And the motor they put in the Atlas would be tuned similar or more aggressively, I assume, and therefore likely requires premium? In looking on Audi's site, the Q7 2.0T requires premium - so, this probably wipes away any benefit in terms of MPG's that the 2.0T would have in an AWD setup over the VR6.

Q7 at 19/25, with Atlas VR6 at 17/23.

Looking for consolation for my guzzling VR6, which would still run on 87...


----------



## LilJonny16 (Jan 13, 2009)

I think people are forgetting that the Q7 is on a completely different platform from the Atlas. Atlas, MQB and the Q7, MLB. So the actual towing capabilities will most likely differ. Considering how the Atlas is the "American SUV," I doubt VW will make the switch to premium. And VW recommends Regular Unleaded(87) for the GTI. I think they made the change last year.

The fuel economy will definitely go down but not by a huge amount. Probably 1mpg in the city and maybe 2mpg on the highway. Can't have the added capability of AWD without taking a slight penalty with mpg's.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

LilJonny16 said:


> It's coming people


----------



## HoustonKurkuma (Apr 14, 2018)

APR, any Lowering Springs in the work? thanks


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Why is this not available for NAR yet?

https://www.goapr.com/products/ecu_upgrade_20tsi_gen3_mqb.html


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Lowering springs - Not at the moment

ECU - Coming right up!


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*APR Atlas lift*



[email protected] said:


> We lifted it 1.5" all around.


To get your 1.5" lift, did you alter the suspension system itself or install spacers? I had Forge Motor Sport's 1.5" leveling lift installed on my V6 SEL (w 4MOTION). Thanks!


----------



## cometguy (Jul 29, 2018)

PCBHater said:


> To get your 1.5" lift, did you alter the suspension system itself or install spacers? I had Forge Motor Sport's 1.5" leveling lift installed on my V6 SEL (w 4MOTION). Thanks!


Yes, I was wondering this myself. And do you mean that you raised the entire *ground clearance* by 1.5 inches?


----------



## Pavelow440 (Sep 24, 2018)

cometguy said:


> Yes, I was wondering this myself. And do you mean that you raised the entire *ground clearance* by 1.5 inches?


Make it three interested.....Just picked up my SEL-P today and have been drooling over APRs Atlas for weeks. Want those rugged looking tires and lift. 300HP tune for the VR6 would be wonderful too.


----------



## rob97ag (Dec 3, 2017)

Pavelow440 said:


> Make it three interested.....Just picked up my SEL-P today and have been drooling over APRs Atlas for weeks. Want those rugged looking tires and lift. 300HP tune for the VR6 would be wonderful too.


Make it an even four...


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Forge Motor Sport's leveling lift kit*



cometguy said:


> Yes, I was wondering this myself. And do you mean that you raised the entire *ground clearance* by 1.5 inches?


Waiting until tomorrow to hear back from the APR rep! 

I'm curious whether they engineered new suspension parts, or if they engineered spacers for the front struts and rear control arm spring cups (like the Forge Motor Sport kit I have on my Atlas: https://www.forgemotorsport.com/VW_Atlas_Leveling_Lift_Kit--product--1584.html). I've liked it so far; I just had it installed in August and have taken it on some easy- to moderate-difficulty 4wd trails. 

In the future, I'd like to switch to a suspension system w/o spacers. Can't wait to see what aftermarket vendors bring to the table!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Some good news guys:

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...imited-Powertrain-Warranty-for-the-Atlas-2-0T!


----------



## Bat87man (Jul 30, 2019)

How do I get my hands on the intake for my 2.0t gen3???


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Bat87man said:


> How do I get my hands on the intake for my 2.0t gen3???


The intake system is our CI100035 system designed for the MK6. We had to modify the bracket so it fit in the atlas.


----------



## tmoe (Mar 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The intake system is our CI100035 system designed for the MK6. We had to modify the bracket so it fit in the atlas.


When the Cross Sport comes out with 2.0t AWD would that be something you'll be able to support fairly quickly if the core ECU doesn't change?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

tmoe said:


> When the Cross Sport comes out with 2.0t AWD would that be something you'll be able to support fairly quickly if the core ECU doesn't change?


Probably - Just need to see the ECU code to make that determination.


----------



## Bat87man (Jul 30, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> The intake system is our CI100035 system designed for the MK6. We had to modify the bracket so it fit in the atlas.


So how much modifying does it take for the bracket...I'm interested in purchasing and doing this. Is it something simple that can be done by myself or will it need something more extensive?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

We needed to make a step up hose in the rear, and then we 3d printed a bracket for the front and back. With a step up hose (I don't recall the size), it wouldn't be too difficult to fab up a mounting bracket from the hardware store. It won't look pro, but probably good enough for most.


----------

